# cleaning out some of dads stuffffff



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

need to shrink them files down a notch, son!


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> need to shrink them files down a notch, son!


 
They fit just fine on my screen, stop using your IPOD


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> They fit just fine on my screen, stop using your IPOD


they load a little slow that's all


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

here's more!

4.) old intercom? cant remember where it came from...









5.) label form the intercom (on the back)









6.) not a clue what this is, can someone tell me??








7.)same as above








8.) I'm pretty sure this was an old school bell setup...








one pic left... NEXT POST!


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

9.) last but not least... anyone need a knife, we have spares... I found these in a old box of other vintage stuff we have... shows you how many knifes my dads has broken through over about 25 yrs...


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

#6 appears to be a growler, for motor testing.

I'd actually like to purchase that, if you or your father are interested in selling it.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Oh.... one more thing... Masco was a brand sold at Radio Shack before they started to house brand stuff Realistic.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

MD clear out your PM inbox pls


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

JoeKP said:


> MD clear out your PM inbox pls


Should be a little room now.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> #6 appears to be a growler, for motor testing.
> 
> I'd actually like to purchase that, if you or your father are interested in selling it.


Does it get boring knowing everything?


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> #6 appears to be a growler, for motor testing.
> 
> I'd actually like to purchase that, if you or your father are interested in selling it.



Marc, getting ready to test some armatures?? For the most part I don't even use my growler much anymore, I think I used it once in the past year.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

electro916 said:


> Marc, getting ready to test some armatures?? For the most part I don't even use my growler much anymore, I think I used it once in the past year.


No, but it would be interesting to have around. I'd rather have one with a meter though. I used a Crown brand at a former employer's, and it had a meter, which is handier. Also good for making your own magnetic screwdrivers and nut drivers.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

That intercom looks like it came off of the Enterprise....


----------



## Electric Al (Mar 13, 2010)

Image # 6 looks like a growler,used for checking motor armatures, I think they are still used for armatures of automotive starters!!


----------



## Energy control (Sep 3, 2009)

*Nice photos*

I did not dong on me that people could collect this kind of old electrical devices, I have been dumping them for years. I may have saved some interested old panels. Will post when I have some time.

Thanks for sharing you pictures


Energy Control Plus, Inc.
www.wattscontrol.com
Electrical Service with environmental Ideas


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> No, but it would be interesting to have around. I'd rather have one with a meter though. I used a Crown brand at a former employer's, and it had a meter, which is handier. Also good for making your own magnetic screwdrivers and nut drivers.


Marc here is pictures of my growler with the meter just for you. I took them today while I stopped in the shop for a bit. I should have taken a picture of the hacksaw blade I have ground down to use as a feeler.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

Electric Al said:


> Image # 6 looks like a growler,used for checking motor armatures, I think they are still used for armatures of automotive starters!!



I use one every so often to check small frame AC motor armatures.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

electro916 said:


> I use one every so often to check small frame AC motor armatures.


Just out of curiousity and way off topic, how did you get into working on motors? I assume you started the trade as a journeyman and just fell into it? Looks like cool work, something I could consider when I don't want the PITA of running a little shop.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> Just out of curiousity and way off topic, how did you get into working on motors? I assume you started the trade as a journeyman and just fell into it? Looks like cool work, something I could consider when I don't want the PITA of running a little shop.



Thats exactly it. I was working as a journeyman/foreman for a larger contractor out of my area. The economy took a dive, work dried up, and i was laid off along with 8 other electricians and 1 foreman.

A long time friend of mine has owned his own shop since 1972, which was started after his dads shop closed down which was open since 1937. So he is a very good motor tech, electrician, and shop owner.

Since I have controls experience as well as being a Journeyman electrician he asked If I wanted to come on board and basically run half of his shop.

And thats how I started, He gave me some books from Coyne Electrical School, he attended school their, to read on motor winding and theory.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

electro916 said:


> Thats exactly it. I was working as a journeyman/foreman for a larger contractor out of my area. The economy took a dive, work dried up, and i was laid off along with 8 other electricians and 1 foreman.
> 
> A long time friend of mine has owned his own shop since 1972, which was started after his dads shop closed down which was open since 1937. So he is a very good motor tech, electrician, and shop owner.
> 
> ...


Very nice.
Congratulations.
I hope to be as fortunate one day.
Good looking boy, congrats on that also.


----------



## reddog552 (Oct 11, 2007)

*Growler*

That takes me back a few years. I used that a lot back in 1970s when I was a apprentice motor winder @ Johnstown Pa. plant Bethlem Steel. NOW CLOSED


----------

